# Embossed metal studs - are they any good?



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm told by a guy on my site here in Melbourne (Australia :thumbup that Rondo is soon release a new, cheaper stud called *Rondo Armour* which is thinner and lighter than the normal studs as a cheaper alternative $$$. He's seen a sample of the stud and apparently its covered in dimples. 

I looked this up the internet and it seems there is a similar product also available in USA and UK under the name 'ULTRASTEEL'. Can any of my fellow plasterers across the Pacific or back 'home' in England give me any advice on how good this design is? I'm all for cheaper stud and track products but what is it like to work with on site?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you made me curious but hard to believe the CHEAPER part


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Like this?

http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/drywall-framing/prostud-drywall-framing-system


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/drywall-framing/prostud-drywall-framing-system


No, it looks more like it has dimples all over it. See attached photo.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

We have a supplier that has that style. They are lighter ! They still work the same as any other. The dimples also keep the screws from walking all over.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

acoustic studs have dimples and I know they are the best studs I worked with

I love dimples :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I like those like Mikey said, the screws don't tend to wander around when you rock over them. The studs grip the track as well, it helps when your framing & screw them together.


----------



## van miao (Jun 19, 2014)

Dippled studs like the Rondo Armour act like a serrated blade on a bread knife. They do the same thing to electrical wires and services pipes. 

I spent a year or so travelling around USA in 2010-2011 and I did some work in Boston using these studs. I remember there was stories that manufacturer had some major legal battles with some GC's (builders) and large drywall contractors because of serious injuries that the guys on-site got from the jagged edge of the studs. Which is the reason why they stopped producing them in the States only a couple of years after they introduced the idea.

Dippled studs like the Rondo Armour are not available anywhere in the US because of workplace injuries. The union banned then from site and I think they will do the same here in Australia eventually, after a few fingers are lost. If you are a plastering contractor in Oz, just steer clear of any sections that look like they cut you up like a cookie cutter!


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting point about screws drywallmike08, keke and P.A. Rocker but all Rondos metal sections have dimples where the screws go anyway which helps the screws to grip, so why would dimples all over have any added benefit? 

USG's drywall grid is great! Using it in Christchurch at the moment. http://potters.co.nz/ceiling-catalogue/usg-drywall-grid/


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikey, what Van Miao states is correct. Clark Dietrich released a Stud called Ultra Steel in the US.......see picture below, terrible stuff, as soon as you cut with Tin Snips it was like a serrated knife, I wouldn't use it, but know of contractors that has a increase in claims as a result of so many injuries on site. 

the other problem you run up against, is the manufacturer can cheat on the material thickness, as there is no way to check it, with all the dimples all over the surface. So the Architects and Developers started waking up and banning the product as well.

It was a total failure and has since been removed from the market. I wish Rondo every success with their Rondo Armour, I have used Rondo product for many years when I was in Aussie, and after seeing what happen here in the US market, this isn't a good move for a company with great products.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I've only used them a couple times but I noticed you just snip the flanges and you can hinge it back and forth just like you scored it


----------

